# Call me slow.



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I have been watching YouTube videos for a bit now, no not porn, detailing and dent removal, not so long ago a friend brought his Mk3 Fiesta to me to see if I could do anything with the paint on it, some toerag had "keyed" it all over, try as I might the scratches were just too deep, I tried a bit of the toothpick touch ins, but there was simply too much and it was very slow work and looked shocking  so it sits there back at his house complete with a load of scratches still, anyway, to cut a long story short, "thank heavens I hear you think" Looked at an Ammo video and saw what he was using, my goodness what a bell end I am, the answer to "some" of my prayers, so I've ordered some Syringes and different sized "blunts" to give it a go, has anyone else used these on scratches and what is your opinion of them?? here is a link the video I watched, I hope that's okay Mr Admin??


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

ianrobbo1 said:


> I have been watching YouTube videos for a bit now, no not porn, detailing and dent removal, not so long ago a friend brought his Mk3 Fiesta to me to see if I could do anything with the paint on it, some toerag had "keyed" it all over, try as I might the scratches were just too deep, I tried a bit of the toothpick touch ins, but there was simply too much and it was very slow work and looked shocking  so it sits there back at his house complete with a load of scratches still, anyway, to cut a long story short, "thank heavens I hear you think" Looked at an Ammo video and saw what he was using, my goodness what a bell end I am, the answer to "some" of my prayers, so I've ordered some Syringes and different sized "blunts" to give it a go, has anyone else used these on scratches and what is your opinion of them?? here is a link the video I watched, I hope that's okay Mr Admin??Best Car Paint Touch up Tools Tips Tricks with Needle and Syringe Subaru Outback - YouTube


Looks like a great idea.. let me know how you get on and I may well follow suit!


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

Some good tips in there - keep us posted how it works for you


----------



## joe456 (Mar 16, 2010)

I did buy dome syringes off amazon, only trouble is I found is even with the smallest one and the slighest pressure too much paint was coming out.

I only did try it once so maybe it was too small a chip I was trying or I just don't have such a steady hand.

I would say give it a go, I think a set of different sizes was about £7 from amazon.

I was a bit critical of the ammo nyc touch up videos (he has done several I think) but doing touch ups is so tricky and any one that comes up with ideas is well worth checking out.


----------

